# einzelnen SQL Eintrag finden der "update" enthält



## prakdi (15. Jun 2010)

Mahlzeit,

Ich habe als Aufgabe des Praktikums einen kleinen Viewer für .msi Pakete zu schreiben. Jedoch in der für mich relativ neuen Sprache C#. Bin jetzt auch soweit, dass ich mit Hilfe von SQL-Befehlen mir die Tabellen aufliste und allgemeine Informationen aus der MsiAssemblyName-Tabelle auslese.

Doch hier mein Problem:
Ich suche nach einem Weg um die gesamte Datenbank innerhalb des Paketes mit ein oder zwei SQL-Befehlen nach Einträgen mit Schlagwörtern wie z.B. Update zu durchsuchen, soll heißen: ich möchte z.B. beim .msi Paket des Adobe Readers die Einträge zwecks Autoupdate finden und bräuchte nun eure Fachkräftige Unterstützung weil ich nicht weiß wie ich einfach alles durchsuchen kann nach Elementen die das Wörtchen Update beinhalten.


Habe das mal lieber hier gepostet, da es mir ja nur um den/die SQL-Befehl/e geht und ich hoffe das ihr mir dann da trotzdem weiterhelfen könnt.

Schönen Gruß,


----------



## agentone (15. Jun 2010)

> Ich habe als Aufgabe des Praktikums einen kleinen Viewer für .msi Pakete zu schreiben. Jedoch in der für mich relativ neuen Sprache C#.



...und da dachtest du dir, da geh ich mal ins Java-Forum, die werdens schon wissen.



> da es mir ja nur um den/die SQL-Befehl/e geht



vielleicht so: SELEC T ... FROM ... WHERE attribut LIKE '%Update%'

edit: Siehe hier: SQL-Kommandos nach "Platzhalter"

ggf. ist ILIKE die bessere Wahl (wenn die GROß/klein-Schreibung egal sein soll)


----------



## prakdi (16. Jun 2010)

Ich werde das mal mit dem ILIKE ausprobieren und mir mal die von dir verlinkte Seite anschauen.

Melde mich nochmal wenn ich nicht weiter komme oder das Problem gefunden ist

Tante Edith:

"und da dachtest du dir fragste mal im java forum"... habe ja nur hier gefragt weil ich halt eigentlich selbst in Java schreibe und vorher hier schon mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion meine SQL Fragen beantwortet hatte.


----------



## agentone (16. Jun 2010)

> "und da dachtest du dir fragste mal im java forum"... habe ja nur hier gefragt weil ich halt eigentlich selbst in Java schreibe und vorher hier schon mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion meine SQL Fragen beantwortet hatte.



Es war ja nicht böse gemeint. 
Ich würde auch nie in ein SQL-Forum gehen, nur weil ich mal eine einzelne Frage über SQL habe.


----------

